# saddle with one cinch?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yours is normal  You can buy a back cinch if you're going to be doing a lot of heavy stopping and working, but you don't -need- one by any means.


----------



## ThatGuyRob (Jan 10, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Yours is normal  You can buy a back cinch if you're going to be doing a lot of heavy stopping and working, but you don't -need- one by any means.


Thanks for the help, I am really new to this, I only just bought my horse a month ago and I've never even been on a horse before, so I'll probably have plenty of questions


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the horse world!


----------



## kilyde (Apr 27, 2008)

*Congrats!*

Thats Awesome! Congratulations and may you have many many years of fun with your new found love! They are always an adventure and you will never stop learning! enjoy!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

None of my saddles have rear cinches, and if they come with them, I take them off. For some reason they just irritate our horses. Welcome to the horse world  Feel free to message me if you have ANY questions at all.


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

This is a great place for questions thats for sure. Good luck with your new horse. Saddles are all different depending on what youwant to do with them. A rear chinch is not needed at all. If you are going to start doing alot of fast hard work with big stops or big cutting moves you may want one. But it sounds like you are a ways from that.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well for one congrats on your new horse! if Rain is your horse let me just say he/she is GORGEOUS!!! omg i've always wanted a chestnut paint absolutly beautiful!

i always use a back cinch. i just don't put it on tight. my horse sometimes goes bronco so it is a way to help keep my saddle in place along with the front cinch. but you probably have a fully broke horse and ahve no worry for one


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

The back cinch is also good to have if you ride in hilly terrain as it will stop your saddle from flipping/tipping forward up onto the horses withers.

It isn't done up tight like the front cinch. it is done up just tight enough that you can slide about one finger in between the back cinch and the horses belly.

All my saddles have one, but they are really easy to take on and off if needed.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Like everyone else has said, a back cinch is not necessary. But depending on what type of riding you'll be doing, it may be a good idea to get one. 

P.S. Congrats on the new horse! There's nothing better in the world! And feel free to ask for more advice here...These folks are SUPER helpful and know what they're talking about.


----------



## IndianGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Its up to you if want to have one. I personally use one because i rope and have to have it


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Also if you want one(for safety or whatever reason) but are worried about it slipping back causing a bronc situation, you can get a cinch connector. All it is is a leather strap with a buckle that hooks the rear cinch to the d ring on your front girth, and it allows you to also be able to leave the rear cinch a little looser( I leave mine about 2-3 fingers awy from the belly, just personal preference).


----------

